# Cloudflare Business Plan DDoS protection. Anyone use/d it?



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

Has anyone here used Cloudflare's Business Plan DDoS protection before? Care to give me a short review of it? Been browsing the web, but wanting to get comments on it from the folks here.

How's it hold up to today's stronger attacks?

The only thing that appeals me to Cloudflare for DDoS protection is the fact you're not limited to a specific location that offers DDoS protection. Just setup a server anywhere and use Cloudflare. Does it work that well though?


----------



## kaniini (Jun 28, 2013)

It's not worth using.  If you get a DDoS too big, they just boot you still.

If you're going to pay, go with Prolexic or BlackLotus.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

kaniini said:


> It's not worth using. If you get a DDoS too big, they just boot you still. If you're going to pay, go with Prolexic or BlackLotus.


I couldn't agree more, you are absolutely right :lol:


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

Would it be more or less capable than the $3/mo or whatever filtered IP I have from BuyVM?

Their protection is good, hasn't let vpsBoard really go down. Just wish I could find affordable DDoS protection in _other_ locations. Was hoping CF was decent as I love the idea that it allows me to go with any provider in any location at that point.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 28, 2013)

I thought you already used it at one point and didn't like it because of incompatibilities with IP.Board?


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 28, 2013)

CloudFlare isn't always kosher, but when it its, it tastes like pickles :lol:


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> I thought you already used it at one point and didn't like it because of incompatibilities with IP.Board?


It seems to function _okay_ if I disable most the performance features.


----------



## kaniini (Jun 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Would it be more or less capable than the $3/mo or whatever filtered IP I have from BuyVM?
> 
> Their protection is good, hasn't let vpsBoard really go down. Just wish I could find affordable DDoS protection in _other_ locations. Was hoping CF was decent as I love the idea that it allows me to go with any provider in any location at that point.


I am not sure, but honestly -- I think I would trust Francisco to not bail on you before I would trust Cloudflare.  Cloudflare bails very quickly these days it seems.


----------



## Francisco (Jun 29, 2013)

kaniini said:


> I am not sure, but honestly -- I think I would trust Francisco to not bail on you before I would trust Cloudflare.  Cloudflare bails very quickly these days it seems.


Unless you run a booter. If you run a booter they go the distance for you 

Francisco


----------



## kaniini (Jun 29, 2013)

Francisco said:


> Unless you run a booter. If you run a booter they go the distance for you
> 
> 
> Francisco


That's another reason why I wouldn't use Cloudflare honestly.  The stuff being "protected" by Cloudflare is likely being intercepted by intelligence organizations.  I mean, if _I_ were an FBI agent, and I knew the script kiddies loved Cloudflare, that is where I would do an intercept...


----------



## Francisco (Jun 29, 2013)

kaniini said:


> That's another reason why I wouldn't use Cloudflare honestly.  The stuff being "protected" by Cloudflare is likely being intercepted by intelligence organizations.  I mean, if _I_ were an FBI agent, and I knew the script kiddies loved Cloudflare, that is where I would do an intercept...


Very true!

I just think it's asking for trouble to have so much reliance on that single platform. There's multiple shared hosting hosts that automatically put customer sites behind it and likely use it as an excuse to load the nodes harder.

Francisco


----------



## maounique (Jun 29, 2013)

There is going to be the OVH one.

I would trust those ppl since they have such a big network and traffic.

Lets see how they are performing in reality.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 29, 2013)

I had it for two months. Went back to pro since it was the same thing for cheaper.


----------



## Flapadar (Jun 30, 2013)

kaniini said:


> That's another reason why I wouldn't use Cloudflare honestly.  The stuff being "protected" by Cloudflare is likely being intercepted by intelligence organizations.  I mean, if _I_ were an FBI agent, and I knew the script kiddies loved Cloudflare, that is where I would do an intercept...


That's probably why cloudflare keep them all online lol


----------



## RiotSecurity (Jun 30, 2013)

its okay .

if you want to hear ceo of cloudflare speak on ddos attacks lulzsec got : 






it migrated them very well.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 30, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> its okay .
> 
> if you want to hear ceo of cloudflare speak on ddos attacks lulzsec got :


Very good and informational video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## bdtech (Jul 14, 2013)

Cloudflare only keeps aggregate stats and clears all logs every few hours. They are extreme privacy and security fanatics.


What plan does ramnode use?


----------



## Francisco (Jul 14, 2013)

bdtech said:


> Cloudflare only keeps aggregate stats and clears all logs every few hours. They are extreme privacy and security fanatics.
> 
> What plan does ramnode use?


Not by much. They are well known for leaking the IP of whatever they're proxying all the time. If you're a well known target? Not as much but they do it to booters, etc.

Do you think they'd go the distance for superleetstresser.net like they did lulzsec? Very unlikely. They used lulzsec, & spamhaus for PR purposes. They went on about that 300gbit flood that no POP's have been able to confirm to this date.

Francisco


----------



## Kruno (Jul 14, 2013)

They don't leak IPs anymore, they just forward the complaint to abuse-mailbox, and provide inetnum / netname but not exact IP address. They started doing that a few months ago.


----------



## EarthVPN (Jul 15, 2013)

Francisco said:


> They went on about that 300gbit flood that no POP's have been able to confirm to this date.
> 
> 
> Francisco



Richard Steenbergen, CTO of nLayer, one of the upstream network providers of CloudFlare have commented below.



> Hi Sam,
> 
> My company is one of the primary providers for Cloudflare, and was one
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 15, 2013)

Cloudflare has saved my ass a few times when I was running a free hosting project.  I have been using their free plan for more than two years now.


----------

